# "Frank Morris Facts" and "You know you've been cubing too long when..." closing



## Lucas Garron (Oct 21, 2010)

It was an accidental meme, but somehow in three years, they've received over 1000 legitimate submissions in total:

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm

http://cube.garron.us/misc/frank_morris.htm​
I just trimmed out some spam, but there is still quite a bit left, and I'd prefer to finish it up and clean out all the illegitimate ones a final time.
So: *Would anyone object if I closed off submissions at the end of the year?* They may be resurrected in a better format, but no promises.

For now, you can still submit entries using the password "frank".


----------



## Enter (Oct 21, 2010)

how does Frank Morris solve a pyraminx?
he goes to Egypt!

Frank Morris does not scramble the cube but the colors!

Frank Morris solves the cube optimal in 5 moves always!!!

Frank Morris solves the cube BLD without pre inspection.

Frank Morris solution is 10 moves shorter than the god's algorithem!

Frank Morris has an the Rubik's Clock an additional minutes and a second hand 

what has got Frank Morris in his pants a rubik's snake 
thanks to Adut for the jokes


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2010)

Enter said:


> Frank Morris solves the cube optimal in 5 moves always!!!
> 
> Frank Morris solution is 10 moves shorter than the god's algorithem!


 

20-10 != 5... amirite? xD


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 21, 2010)

Odder said:


> 20-10 != 5... amirite? xD


For Frank, it is.


----------



## Enter (Oct 21, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> For Frank, it is.


 lol xD


----------



## Dene (Oct 21, 2010)

Addressing the actual question, I think it is a good idea to close them.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 21, 2010)

lol. Nice. "...you are learning new algorithms when you should be doing your homework."
Think I should stop. Also, I don't mind if you close it.


----------



## Joker (Oct 21, 2010)

Kids wear superman boxers. Superman wears Chuck Norris boxers. Chuck Norris wears Frank Morris boxers.

Might add more later.


----------

